# Android App can't see Receivers



## Fluthy (Feb 9, 2008)

I recently moved into a new house and it was wired for the whole-home DVR through the house coax. The installer however did not want to run a wire from my cable modem to the DirecTV router so he used the wireless connection. The whole home system works fine, however I have been unable to get the Android Tablet app to see the receivers. In my previous house where I had everything hard wired with Cat5 to each receiver I was able to see the receivers and everything worked just fine. I have tried to manually enter the IP addresses on the box and the app still does not find the receivers. One other interesting bit of information is that I also can no longer see my DirecTV receivers on my home network with my PC as I previously was able to. Just wanted to know if this was normal or I needed to do something special with having a wireless home DECA system.

Thanks!


----------



## Fluthy (Feb 9, 2008)

Just noticed they used a DirecTV cinema connection kit... Maybe that is my problem?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

are the receivers showing as being connected to the Internet ?


----------



## Fluthy (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes, they are showing as connected. MRV works, On Demand works...I just can't see them on my network anymore. Everything that is connected beyond the Connection kit works, but is invisible on my network.


----------



## a2oldguy (Apr 19, 2011)

I have a similar problem, I can see my genie receiver(HR44) from my PC GenieGo app but cannot see my HR21 and HR22 DVRs which are connected to the Genie via DECA ; the Genie is connected to my network via its built-in CCKW. Whole house viewing is available from each DVR receiver even though GenieGo can't see anything but the Genie HR44receiver. All show internet connection and all allow external device and sharing.


----------



## a2oldguy (Apr 19, 2011)

t resolved my issue with seeing all DVRs on my GenieGo; my guess is this is not supported by DTV but I am now hardwired(ethernet cable) to all my DVRs and to my network; I am not using the DECAs that were attached to my HR21 and HR22 units, I have them left in the system but not hooked to the ethernet port of the DVRs. Whole house and GenieGo are now working for all DVRs.


----------

